# iStick 30w



## El Capitan (29/1/15)

The thread on my iStick just went and I urgently need to replace it. Any Jhb vendors with stock?


----------



## Sir Vape (29/1/15)

@KieranD should have


----------



## KieranD (30/1/15)

Im sold out 
Getting more in sooN!


----------



## Sir Vape (30/1/15)

We have some but in the Durban area. We can ship today and your welcome to pick up from the courier depot on Saturdays.


----------



## El Capitan (30/1/15)

Cool thanks. I have a couple of backup devices, so it's not a complete trainsmash. I'll place the order this evening though

Reactions: Like 1


----------

